
The Tangled History of Big Bang Science - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-tangled-history-of-big-bang-science
======
M_Grey
BB cosmology is impressive, but at the same time problems with it have always
been there and still are. Inflation is a framework which requires ever more
finely tuned conditions to function, which frankly undermines the whole point
of the conjecture in the first place. Instead of absurdly fine-tuned initial
conditions, now you have absurdly fine-tuned energy curves for the infalton.
Instead of a horizon and flatness problem you have... well you still kind of
have those unless you adopt the unlikely potential energy plots for the
inflaton.

It's not a coincidence that other ideas ranging from MWI to Cyclic Ekpryotic
are so persistent. It's an interesting and stimulating field of study and
theoretical work, but it's still so far from anything we can test that it's
sort just philosophy with some math.

Take string theory, amazing tools for analyzing matters, but as a testable
theory which actually maps reality? Eh...

------
jsweojtj
That top image makes a mistake when it says "degrees K". It's just 3K.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degree_(temperature)?wprov=sfsi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degree_\(temperature\)?wprov=sfsi1)

